# Some tips , things that help me!



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

Things that help me! 
Change the way you look at your dp/dr 
-start thinking positive, most likely you are derealized because of stress, depression, anxiety ..etc.
-look at dp/dr as you cant handle your real life so your brain defense mechanism has turned on to help you and its actually a good thing that you have this! 
-use dp to help you with your real life, you know dp sucks, but use it to motivate you with everyday life! 
-fix your problems that you had before dp/dr , most likely the dp/dr isnt the problem its usually an underlying issue, understanding why you have it is a good step in recovery!

things you can do:
- DISTRACT DISTRACT DISTRACT ! everytime you even think of dp automatically shift your mind to something else, something that makes you happy! even though you may not be able to feel happy think of something tht would usually make yourself feel happy prior to this experience and SMILE







even if you have to fake it still do it! 
- GET MOTIVATED! start getting out and doing things anything!!! find a hobby, something your good at, talk with a friend, running (running helps me a lot), blast music dance and sing! LAUGH! EXCERSIZE! 
-GET GREAT SLEEP and eat right! take vitamins and drink a lot of water! 
-GET OFF THE FORUMS AND QUIT GOOGLING YOUR SYMPTOMS!!! (if you do go on the forums read success stories or inspirational stories) 
-GO OUTSIDE!! start just sitting on your porch and watch life, nature, action! dont isolate yourself!

some tough love:
i know this post is similar to a lot of others but i feel like people read these and think that seems to simple it cant fix me, STOP IT , give it a try and if it doesnt work TRY TRY AGAIN! this is not permanent YOU WILL FIND ONE THING OR ANOTHER THAT WILL HELP! there is no magic pill ,yet lol, so do what you can do to help! you cant get help unless you want help! quit feeling bad for yourself! DP/DR is not your life you know deep down who you are! it is just a rough experience that youll get over! 
and if your dp and dr is really bad im sorry that you are living this way i know its hell and feels like a dream! even if your convinced your dreaming and your not real and life isnt real, still make it a good dream not a nightmare! you cannot change yourself without changing your actions!

another tip when you feel like your getting a little better you should check out the movie or book called the secret very interesting and inspirational !

some quotes:

"Everyone wants happiness, 
No one wants pain, 
But you can't have a rainbow, 
Without a little rain"

"Believe it can be done. When you believe something can be done, really believe, your mind will find the ways to do it. Believing a solution paves the way to solution."

WHAT DOESNT KILL YOU MAKES YOU STRONGER!

YOU WILL COME OUT A BETTER PERSON AFTER THIS EXPERIENCE!

ps if you want to read my story look for it in the introduce yourself section !!

-wow i just read my other story and this is basically saying the same stuff but oh well lol sorry!- 

-I HAVE NOT HAD DP/DR FOR ABOUT A MONTH now 
it really is like a wake up call you really start to forget about it! one day youll think isnt their something im supposed to be doing (like googling your symptoms or reading horrible deppresive stories or lay around and feel numb all day) and then youll think wow i havent had any symptoms of it in a while and then continue your day without looking back!

the first thing i did to wake up and face life and reality was cry! i cried and cried and i wouldnt actually feel sad but i would just cry! and then one day i cried because of having real saddness and i started to crying and then actually felt sad and i thaught wow i feel sad, i feel REAL, wow this is real life! it sucks! I LOVE IT! now im tackling my real life problems and issues i had before this experience and got worse during it! im feeling great!

-GOOD LUCK I HOPE THIS HELPS IN ONE WAY OR ANOTHER !

-sorry for the mispelling, rambling, and maybe even not making sense at times!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!!!


----------

